# PREDATOR DAYS BIG SUCCESS



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Where do I start-SO Many Great People Showed up for our Hunt this year in High winds ,wet muddy , cold conditions with a little snow mixed in THE HUNT WAS TOUGH--Friday night was the worst and Saturday wasn't much better but Sunday Morning the weather let up some and Some Predators met their match. We had 19 teams 33 hunters out there giving their all Calling and they Shot 6 coyotes and 1 Gray Fox and seen many more with a few misses--Sharon and I are proud of you all Thanks for participating in our hunt. We enjoy putting in on and can't wait for next year---------Ist Place went to Hunter and Brad with 2 coyotes, 1 Gray Fox, 2nd went to Don and Keith with 1 coyote 39 lb [first ever] and 3rd went to Mark and Bill with 1 coyote 32.10 lbs--------little Dog was taken by Cham and Roy .They have the new record for the smallest coyote ever registered in 7 years of the hunt 17 lbs also shot within the last hour of the hunt close to our home LOL-- Heavy Dog Was taken By Don and Keith 39 lbs.-----again I want to thank all our sponsors you all made this a Great and successful hunt.*

*BIG D CUSTOM CALLS*

*EW GAME CALLS*

*RED HAT CALL CO*

*CROOKED CREEK CUSTOM CALLS*

*RARE EARTH PREDATOR CALLS*

*DOG BREATH COYOTE CALLS*

*STONECOYOTE CALLS*

*BITTERROOT CUSTOM GAME CALLS*

*CARTRIDGE CALLS*

*FR3DB3AR RIFLESLINGS*

*POKEYJEEPERS LANYARDS AND DRAGS*

*NVRGVUP CUSTOM LANYARDS*

GLEN WUNDERLICH out/door wiiter/columni*st*

* Thank you all very much*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*more pic's--my camara broke--anyone have more please post--also the check-in was filmed by our area tv-station and will air in a few weeks on our U.P. show called Discovery----Pokyjeepers made sure that all the kids had a lanyard for all the kids that showed up and Bob [Rare Earth calls} made sure they got a call---they all left with a few calls on their lanyards thaks to you all----------------------Thanks again everyone------------Skip & Sharon*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Jim and Bonnie our Judge and weightmaster----Jim is a offical CBM scorer[bucks,elk,etc] and Bonnie a retired Taxidermist and very good friends*


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Way to go Skip lots of smilin faces. Looks like even the fowl weather did not dampen spirits. Its a great thing you and Sharon do.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for the great photos and follow-up report, Skip.

That Yooper weather can be most uncooperative, but judging by the smiles, I'd guess you'll get a lot of repeat contestants.

I was thinking about all the hunters, as I sat on stand for deer Saturday at dusk and heard a pack of 'yotes going nuts 3 different times.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

It was a great time regardless of the weather. When you get and spend that much time in the woods hunting at one time you always learn something.

Fred and I are already planning for next year's hunt.

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks as all had a great time Skip. Gotta love the looks on the kids faces. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Like the grill hoist ya have mounted at the pit.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. Skip and thanks for the report. Like said above - its a great event that you do every year.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Looks like you all had a great time.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for hosting us Skip. That grill over the fire did an awesome of cooking some fresh caught salmon.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Great pics Skip, really looks like everyone had a great time. Wish this was a little closer to me.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

wow....S.B. you and your Wife know how throw a party, congrats to the winners and all who went!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats to you and Sharon for putting on a great event Skip. I'm with many others that wish they could have been there to participate. WAY TO GO BUDDY !


----------



## Pholcomb (Oct 21, 2014)

My kids had a great time, only problem is they wont share the calls that they won with dad. 

Great event.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

The best part was sitting around the fire. Skip, can we reserve the camper for next year? ????

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Pholcomb.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Pholcomb, they know you're not quite ready for the Rare Earth calls yet.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great work Skip and Sharon! I hope everyone knows how much effort it take to host an event like that. My hat's off to the both of you.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

fr3db3ar said:


> The best part was sitting around the fire. Skip, can we reserve the camper for next year? ????
> 
> Should I send the deposit now?
> 
> Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Looks like a great time! Glad it went well and congrats to you all. Thanks for the updates too! The kids smiles are priceless.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Thank you skip you and sharon you host a great hunt this was my second year going and I had a great time at your hunt it's 400 miles one way so it must be a great time to do it twice hope to see every one next year


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Welcome to Predatortalk pokeyjeeper--- glad you had a good time chase'in fur at Skip and Sharon's do'in's.

awprint:


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey pokey glad to see you here and welocme.

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Pholcomb and Pokey.

SB, Thanks for posting the photos and the report on the great hunt you put on. From what I saw in the photos, you have created some lifelong memories for a bunch of kids. GREAT JOB SB.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum Pholcomb and Pokey.........


----------



## brianmidmich (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank you Skip. Had a great time as usual. It was a tough hunt this year but once again learned so much. Top knotch people involved. Thank you again.


----------

